# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  #مهم! کنکور سوم و معافیت

## MR.Ali.F

سلام خسته نباشید  من دانشگاه پیام نور براساس سوابق تحصیلی ثبت نام کردم که یکبار دیگه معافیت بگیرم و کنکور بدم برای سال بعد و اینکه  تاریخ  معافیتم تا 1 مهر هست و جواب انتخاب رشته هم هفته اول مهر  یا هم 10 مهر میاد و این مدتی که زمان میبره از 1مهر  تا مرحله گرفتن  معافیت تحصیلی چیکار باید بکنم که غیبت نخورم ؟ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید
من 1 سال پشت کنکور موندم رفتم پلیس +10 گفت 1 سال دیگه وقت داری بخونی خوندم و نشد  تاحالا ثبت نام نکردم دانشگاه  الانم کد رشته های پیام نور رو زدم جواب ها هفته اول مهر یا هم 10 مهر میا د و یعنی سال سومیه که میخام کنکور بدم و اینکه متولد دهه سوم مهر 78هستم. ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید

----------


## genzo

ببین داداش 
شما وقتی میری ثبت نام پیام نور 
مسئول بخش اونجا هر موقع بری 
برات زمان معافیت را میزنه 1 مهر و مشکلی نداره 

حالا اگر بازم می خواهید میتوانید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون مراجعه کنید

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> ببین داداش 
> شما وقتی میری ثبت نام پیام نور 
> مسئول بخش اونجا هر موقع بری 
> برات زمان معافیت را میزنه 1 مهر و مشکلی نداره 
> 
> حالا اگر بازم می خواهید میتوانید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون مراجعه کنید


ممنون ولی پلیس +10 امروز رفتم  اونم عجله داشت گفتم جوابای  صرفا سوابق 10 ام میاد منم   1 ام  مهلت   گواهی موقتم تموم میشه  گفت تا 31 ام وظعیتتو باید مشخص کنی.
خودمم گیر کردم

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> ببین داداش 
> شما وقتی میری ثبت نام پیام نور 
> مسئول بخش اونجا هر موقع بری 
> برات زمان معافیت را میزنه 1 مهر و مشکلی نداره 
> 
> حالا اگر بازم می خواهید میتوانید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون مراجعه کنید


و اینکه پلیس +10 اطلاعات دقیق میده یا نظام وظیفه؟

----------


## genzo

> ممنون ولی پلیس +10 امروز رفتم  اونم عجله داشت گفتم جوابای  صرفا سوابق 10 ام میاد منم   1 ام  مهلت   گواهی موقتم تموم میشه  گفت تا 31 ام وظعیتتو باید مشخص کنی.
> خودمم گیر کردم


پلیس +10 اشتباه گفته
اما جهت اعتماد بیشتر برو نظام وظیفه شهرتون و پیش مسئول تحصیلی آن ها راهنمایی میکنن

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> ببین داداش 
> شما وقتی میری ثبت نام پیام نور 
> مسئول بخش اونجا هر موقع بری 
> برات زمان معافیت را میزنه 1 مهر و مشکلی نداره 
> 
> حالا اگر بازم می خواهید میتوانید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون مراجعه کنید


پیام نور که گفت مشکلی نداره ولی از نظام وظیفه و پلیس +10 میترسم  ی امسال اینجوری شده ها جوابا دیر میاد

----------


## genzo

> پیام نور که گفت مشکلی نداره ولی از نظام وظیفه و پلیس +10 میترسم  ی امسال اینجوری شده ها جوابا دیر میاد


مشکلی نی ولی در کل این حرف را که مشکلی نداره از نظام وظیفه پرسیده شده

----------


## amirloard

داداش بزار بگم چیکار کنی مثل من ، میری برگه اعضام به خدمت میگیری خب ، درواقع صوری هست یعنی برگه رو میگیری با خودت میبری خونه بعد که نتایج امد از طرف دانشگاه بهت برگه میدن برای اینکه اقا تو دانشجو هستی بعد میبری به پلیس به اضافه 10 و بهت تا سال 99 وقت میدن که کنکور بدی همین نگران نباش ، بعد لزومی هم نداره بری پلیس به اضافه ده چون وقتی نتایج امد تو برگه ثبت نام مینویسن یک مهر که دیگه کار تمام میشه و اضافه خدمت هم نمیخوری

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> مشکلی نی ولی در کل این حرف را که مشکلی نداره از نظام وظیفه پرسیده شده


فردا باز میرم ببینم جوابمو میگیرم ی چند نفر رفتن دفترچه پست کردن  تا جواب پیام نور بیاد و نامه رو ببرن نظام وظیفه از دانشگاه ایست خدمتی میگن چی میگن بخوره 
  حالا بنظر شما هم دانشگاه میرم هم نظام وظیفه به حرف کدومشون اکتفا کنم؟

----------


## genzo

> فردا باز میرم ببینم جوابمو میگیرم ی چند نفر رفتن دفترچه پست کردن  تا جواب پیام نور بیاد و نامه رو ببرن نظام وظیفه از دانشگاه ایست خدمتی میگن چی میگن بخوره 
>   حالا بنظر شما هم دانشگاه میرم هم نظام وظیفه به حرف کدومشون اکتفا کنم؟


برو نظام وظیفه 
البته میتوانید دفترچع هم بفرستی البته نیاز نی و هزینه اضافیه(:

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> داداش بزار بگم چیکار کنی مثل من ، میری برگه اعضام به خدمت میگیری خب ، درواقع صوری هست یعنی برگه رو میگیری با خودت میبری خونه بعد که نتایج امد از طرف دانشگاه بهت برگه میدن برای اینکه اقا تو دانشجو هستی بعد میبری به پلیس به اضافه 10 و بهت تا سال 99 وقت میدن که کنکور بدی همین نگران نباش ، بعد لزومی هم نداره بری پلیس به اضافه ده چون وقتی نتایج امد تو برگه ثبت نام مینویسن یک مهر که دیگه کار تمام میشه و اضافه خدمت هم نمیخوری


یعنی برگه رو ببرم خونه دیگه هیچ کاری نکنم؟ چون اونایی که گفتم رفتن  دفترچه پست کنن  و تا مرز آمپول زدن هم رفتن و گفتن نزن چون میخایم پیام نور بریم
 این اطلاعات رو کی بهتون داد؟

----------


## amirloard

> یعنی برگه رو ببرم خونه دیگه هیچ کاری نکنم؟ چون اونایی که گفتم رفتن  دفترچه پست کنن  و تا مرز آمپول زدن هم رفتن و گفتن نزن چون میخایم پیام نور بریم
>  این اطلاعات رو کی بهتون داد؟


اره امپول هم میزنی بعد که نتایج امد و رفتی دانشگاه برات گواهی دانشجویی میدن و میبری پلیس به اضافه ده و تمام میشه کارت و میری خونه میشنی و درستو برای 99 میخونی . کی گفته بهم ؟ چون خودمم همین مراحل رو طی کردم همین دیروز  :Yahoo (20):  . گفتن دانشگاه که رفتی برگت رو بیار و تمام میشه کارت میشینی خونه  درستو درست و حسابی میخونی

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> اره امپول هم میزنی بعد که نتایج امد و رفتی دانشگاه برات گواهی دانشجویی میدن و میبری پلیس به اضافه ده و تمام میشه کارت و میری خونه میشنی و درستو برای 99 میخونی . کی گفته بهم ؟ چون خودمم همین مراحل رو طی کردم همین دیروز  . گفتن دانشگاه که رفتی برگت رو بیار و تمام میشه کارت میشینی خونه  درستو درست و حسابی میخونی


این مراحل چقدر و چند ساعت طول میکشه و   از اول بگو کجا ها رفتی فقط پلیس +10؟

----------


## amirloard

داداش همه این کارا برای اینکه 10 روز به اضافه خدمتت اضافه نشه یعنی درواقع کشک هستن خخخ نری هم هیچ چی نمیشه . اما کلا من تو شهرستان هستم 1 ساعت کلا برای شما نمیدونم

----------


## amirloard

برو پلیس به اضافه ده بگو برگه اعزام خدمت میخواهم صوری باشه خودت بگو برای اینکه ده روز به اضافه خدمتم اضافه نشه برای همین صوری میخواهم تا نتایج دانشگاه تا 10 مهر بیاد همین . خودشون 4 هزار تومن میگرن بهت 4 تا ورق میدن پر کنی بعد امپول و فلان بعد تمام منتظر میشینی تا جواب دانشگاه بیاد همین

----------


## _Mammad_

ببین بیخیال این کارا و نمیدونم آمپول زدنو اینا شو
فقط منو تو نیستیم ک منتظر نتایج با سوابقیم 
معلوم نیست چند هزار نفر پشت کنکوری میخوان با سوابق انتخاب رشته کنن و مهلت سربازیشون رسیده
یعنی سنجش و نظام وظیفه اینقد عوضین ک یکیشون دیر اعلام میکنه ک بچه ها برن سربازی؟ من ک بعید میدونم 
به احتمال زیاد یه بخشنامه ای چیزی بدن واسه حل این مشکل  یا همونجور ک بچه ها میگن خودشون عقلشون میرسه و اوکی میکنن میزنن از 1 مهر .
آخه خیلی مسخرست این مورد 
مگه تقصیر منه ک نتایج تا قبل مهر نمیاد؟؟

----------


## reza2018

من دیروز رفته بودم دانشگاه پیام نور واین موضوع رو پرسیدم،بهم گفتن که خودشون تاریخ ثبت نام رو قبل از 1مهر میزنن که برای نظام وظیفه مشکلی پیش نیاد.
یکی دیگه از بچه ها میگفت از نظام وظیفه پرسیده وهمین جواب رو دادن.

----------

